# Your Favorite Tombstone



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Post a picture of your favorite tombstone that you've made. I like this simple one.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Don't act shocked... I'm yet to make my own tombstone.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I couldn't resist some southern ******* humor this year..

ZombieF -- I CAN'T BELIEVE YOU HAVEN'T MADE A TOMBSTONE YET!!!!!!!!!!! Get to work!!!!!!!


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

I've always been a fan of the Undertaker's Tombstone. I think he does it better than Kane.  :googly: :devil:


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Tombstone Pizza's ain't too shabby either. Also, if you're into the Western Oaters, the movie *Tombstone* is a fairly decent flick. Seriously, I like the one with the zombie coming out of the ground. Zombies kick ass! :zombie:


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Ghostess said:


> I couldn't resist some southern ******* humor this year..


I used to live next door to that guy!!!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

LMAO! Didn't we all... didn't we all.....

I'm a ******* (or so I'm told) and I've said that phrase a few times myself -- usually after copious amounts of al-kee-hawl.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I love the bubba one. Do you think the real bubba could afford that tombstone?


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Probably have to sell a LOT of squirrel skin hats to afford that priceless piece of work


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Did you want to spit shake on that son? LOL.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Is it possible to post a photo with out having a website to point to?

I have a couple of my stones I'd like to post but I don't have my web site up yet. 

Thanks for any help you can render.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Tom, Yes it is possible to post pictures without a website. I put all my pictures up on Photobucket.com and then post a link to the pictures I want to show. It's a free photo hosting site.

Zombie, don't feel bad about not making your own tombstones. This is my first year actually making my own with engravings on them. In the past we have used all sorts of materials to create blank tombstones or just wrote RIP on them. Last year we finially threw away all our old tombstones ( someone actually picked them up from the curb before the garbage man got to them) except for some wooden ones we have. We also have a small collection of store bought ones as well.

Here's a few pictures of what I have done so far with our new tombstones that we are constructing out of 2 inch thick white foam board that I got for free from work. So far we have cut out 16 stones but I only have 5 engraved as of yesterday.
http://photobucket.com/albums/v193/troop134/tombstones/


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Wow BC, the engraving looks great. I especially like the bird at the top inside the circle.

I do plan on making my own next year. I might even take a stab at making one or two this year as I do have a few pieces of 2" left over from the Obelisk debacle.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks Zombie. I'll post more pictures later today of the other stones I finished engraving yesterday. It's finding epitaphs and graphics that I can put on the stones that is taking up all my time.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Your stones are very nicely detailed Black Cat. They look great! Looking forward to more pics.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks BC,

Here are couple of Stones I have done.
I like the 1st one for the epitath









I like the way the 2nd one looked .


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Spectre your stones look wonderful. I like the look of the second one.

Some of todays work on my tombstones.
http://photobucket.com/albums/v193/troop134/tombstones/


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Nice stones Tom. The second one looks great. I like the "wear" on the right side. Looks very realistic.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

You guys have GREAT stones..I am inspired to make some of my own. I can only hope they turn out half as nice as Toms and blackcats.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Guys, 

Thanks for the complements. I really appreciated them.  

Black Cat, I really like your lettering. Did you freehand them or use a template? 
Either way they look awsome.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks everyone for all the compliments.

Detailed tombstones was not in my plans for this year but since I got all the white 2 inch styro for free. I figured, I wanted something different other than plain & cutesy stones.

To create the letters and find graphics I used my print and microsoft word program so that I could enlarge the font and the graphics. I searched the internet for tombstones to get ideas for placing the epitaphs and graphics. I then cut out all the wording and taped it to the stones in position. Vlad was nice enough to put a dimmer switch on my woood burning tool so I could regulate the temperature enough to burn through the paper, melt the styro and not set the paper on fire. Once all the letters where traced I picked off the paper and tape. I went back over each letter with the burner in spots to make the letters deeper.
The graphics at the top of each stone was traced and then freehanded for detail.
The next step is to get a wire cutter so that I can take away larger areas of styro for added detail.
http://photobucket.com/albums/v193/troop134/tombstones/?action=view&current=P1010031.jpg
http://photobucket.com/albums/v193/troop134/tombstones/?action=view&current=P1010037.jpg
http://photobucket.com/albums/v193/troop134/tombstones/?action=view&current=P1010039.jpg


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Black Cat said:


> ...To create the letters and find graphics I used my print and microsoft word program so that I could enlarge the font and the graphics. I searched the internet for tombstones to get ideas for placing the epitaphs and graphics. I then cut out all the wording and taped it to the stones in position. Vlad was nice enough to put a dimmer switch on my woood burning tool so I could regulate the temperature enough to burn through the paper, melt the styro and not set the paper on fire. Once all the letters where traced I picked off the paper and tape. I went back over each letter with the burner in spots to make the letters deeper...


That's a good technique Black Cat. They look great.


----------

